# cheap backyard laser party light



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

I;ve always wanted to make one of These


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

anyone else hear the music from a night at the roxbury looking at those pumpkins?


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

daddywoofdawg said:


> anyone else hear the music from a night at the roxbury looking at those pumpkins?


Not me. I could only stand about 5 minutes of that movie before I felt like I was going to barf.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Never got a chance to update this during the season. My neighbor and I went in halvsies on the laser kareoke (sp?) machine that Sam's was selling this past year. We figured if we used it for the two parties we were having it was worth the price. I was a little worried that the laser lights wouldnt have any impact in an open yard. But the lights shone (shined?) incredibly far. They hit the house. The shrubs, trees and somehow the clouds. The bluetooth worked great and she controlled all music with her iphone. Well worth the price...about $125...???maybe


----------

